# Just acquired Ritz Club St. Thomas unit need info on Club



## Tommy1950 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just purchased 2 BR fractional ownership in Ritz Carlton Club St. Thomas. In the process of completing the transaction now. I have read all of the TUG posts I can find on the Ritz Club issues. I am aware of the MVC connection. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can go to acquire the details related to:
1.exchanging assigned weeks for other weeks if the assigned weeks are not workable with my schedule;
2. amount of points that are offered if exchange a week into the Marriott system;
3. is there a publication that lists all of the data I should know about the Ritz Carlton Club program and its ins and outs;

I would appreciate any other info and advice from fellow Tug members.
Yes, I know about many of the problems but not all. My investment was the closing costs associated with deed transfer and becoming owner, and the obviously excessive future annual maintenance fees.  I am hoping it will be worth it, and if not the downside will not be too much pain. Thanks much.


----------



## GregT (Apr 12, 2015)

Tommy1950 said:


> I just purchased 2 BR fractional ownership in Ritz Carlton Club St. Thomas. In the process of completing the transaction now. I have read all of the TUG posts I can find on the Ritz Club issues. I am aware of the MVC connection. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can go to acquire the details related to:
> 1.exchanging assigned weeks for other weeks if the assigned weeks are not workable with my schedule;
> 2. amount of points that are offered if exchange a week into the Marriott system;
> 3. is there a publication that lists all of the data I should know about the Ritz Carlton Club program and its ins and outs;
> ...



Tommy,

I do not have fact-based answers to your questions, and may only add further questions.

With respect to how many points your week is worth when redeeming it for points, we Marriott owners typically get ~90% of whatever the chart shows for our deeded week (See attached chart).  Note also that Marriott owners who buy on resale are not eligible to enroll, I do not know if that will apply to resale Ritz owners, but you may not be able to enroll it and get the Marriott DC Points equivalent.

The linked filing also shows one of the two deposits of weeks, the other is also linked.  When I visited in 2008, they were selling two prime weeks with one shoulder week and I _suspect_ that each Interest deposited is a package of three weeks.  Please note that back in 2008, Ritz was selling fixed weeks, which would make it difficult for you to reserve a different week if you are purchasing fixed weeks.   The deed will tell you this, and if you have a copy of the Deed, I'd be happy to look at it with you.

As you learn more, please do share it -- this is a great property and I hope that Marriott DC adds value to your ownership of it.  Please PM with any questions or comments and I do hope to hear what you find out.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Tommy1950 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Ritz Carlton Club St. Thomas*

Thanks for your response, Greg. There indeed are no restrictions on Ritz Carlton Club third party purchases, unlike other Marriott Vacation Club resorts. The fractional interest includes three weeks each year-two winter, one summer. The usage weeks rotate each year between the 12 fractional owners. I appreciate the 2016 points info. When you say you "suspect each interest deposited is a package of three weeks" do you mean that if you want to only deposit one week to exchange for points you would not be able to? I suppose I should just wait until the sale is final and transferred to me and then I can discuss the ins and outs directly with MVC. It just so happens I will be spending 5 nights at the Vail Ritz Carlton Club facility in July and I suspect that will be the best opportunity for me to sit down and talk with someone knowledgeable. I am hopeful that I will be able to  exchange each week for points on an as necessary basis--usually the summer week- and then be able to stay the other two weeks each year. This does pretty much fill up my available travel time as I have two weeks at Kauai Marriott, two weeks at Westin Kaanapali Villas, and one week Four Seasons Scottsdale already. If I had been smart I suppose I would have put all of my eggs in one timeshare company basket but it is what it is.  I will let you know what I eventually find out. Tom


----------



## Padad (Jul 20, 2015)

Tommy1950 said:


> I just purchased 2 BR fractional ownership in Ritz Carlton Club St. Thomas. In the process of completing the transaction now. I have read all of the TUG posts I can find on the Ritz Club issues. I am aware of the MVC connection. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can go to acquire the details related to:
> 1.exchanging assigned weeks for other weeks if the assigned weeks are not workable with my schedule;
> 2. amount of points that are offered if exchange a week into the Marriott system;
> 3. is there a publication that lists all of the data I should know about the Ritz Carlton Club program and its ins and outs;
> ...



Tommy, just wondering what your experience with RC Fractional ownership has been?   Have you gathered any additional intel since you've settled?


----------



## dpete (Dec 20, 2015)

*Ritz Aspen new owner-very disappointed with Marriott*

I too would like to know how your experience has been with your Ritz property. I recently bought at Aspen, traded in 3 of my 4 2016 weeks for MVC points only to find I could not get anywhere in the Caribbean for the weeks I needed...and that was with calling 13 months out! Needless to say I am so disappointed with the Marriott exchange that I will not be using that system in the future-unless someone has some tips on how to get use it that I have not seen. 
   As a Ritz owner I have to call the Ritz rep even to book my Marriott points. That too is a real disadvantage, I have to wait until the call center is open.
   From what I can tell so far I am better doing an exchange with another owner or putting my weeks on the market through Redweek. 
   If flexibility and using locations other than your home club and your assigned weeks are your preference, I believe the Ritz/Marriott system is not of benefit. OF course I love Aspen, but I certainly didn't plan on using it 4 weeks every year.


----------



## myoakley (Dec 21, 2015)

GregT:

You said that Marriott owners who bought on the resale market are not elligible to enroll into the points program.  I believe that has changed.  Two weeks ago, we attended a presentation at Frenchman's Cove and were made the following offer:  we could enroll our post 2010 Hawaii week (bought on e-bay) if we also purchased 3,000 destination club points.  We joked that we were being "punished", since those who had bought directly from Marriott could enroll with a purchase of only 1500 points.  The presenter laughed and agreed that this seemed to be the case.


----------

